# Composer in Atlanta, GA



## composerjc (Aug 6, 2015)

Hello fellow composers, Jamie Coleman here based in Atlanta, GA. I've recently transitioned from the recording industry to film scoring so i'm sure i'll have lots of questions for you guys and gals to hopefully help me with. I've landed my first full length feature film "Sons 2 The Grave" so i'm excited to get started on that. Look me up on youtube (composer Jamie Coleman) to hear what I did for the trailers to Batman v. Superman, Age of Ultron, and Guardians of the Galaxy!


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Aug 10, 2015)

Cool stuff, man! Welcome!


----------

